# Stock made with clam shells?



## laurahutch (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the shells from some clams that we steamed in wine, thyme, etc., last night. Can I make a seafood stock from clams shells? I'm seeing lots of seafood stock recipes but nothing with clam shells. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 12, 2008)

My Dad saves the shells for stuffed shells in a pinch and uses canned clams. Not as good as the real deal but not terrible. 
I wouldn't base the stock on just the clam shells. You could use them as part of one, and save them, but you'll need more to flavor your stock... shrimp peelings, etc.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

laurahutch said:


> I have the shells from some clams that we steamed in wine, thyme, etc., last night. Can I make a seafood stock from clams shells? I'm seeing lots of seafood stock recipes but nothing with clam shells. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Welcome to DC, Laura!

I think you'd get a more flavorful stock boiling rocks.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL Andy, 
Stone Soup anyone?


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 12, 2008)

_I live on steamed clams.  I make them with tomatoes, green peppers, onions, garlic lots of it, lemon juice, lemon zest, white wine, fresh parsely, and hot pepper flakes.  Makes fabulous broth.  The clams add a lot of flavor.  I save all the lefover broth for Manhattan clam chowder. _
_ _
_After you eat the clams, put the clam shells back into the broth and simmer for about 30 minutes on low.  Great stuff!!_


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Andy on this one.  Don't use the shells.  They're calcium carbonate, which isn't much different than limestone.  If you want a clam-flavored liquid, when you steam live clams, collect, strain, and save the broth (a.k.a clam juice) that's in the bottom of the pan.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 13, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I'm going to agree with Andy on this one. Don't use the shells. They're calcium carbonate, which isn't much different than limestone. If you want a clam-flavored liquid, when you steam live clams, collect, strain, and save the broth (a.k.a clam juice) that's in the bottom of the pan.


 
_I'm not getting why you shouldn't use clam shells for broth.  When I cook the clams they're simmering in the broth.  How can that be bad for you?  Calcium carbonate is not a dangerous thing.  If you can eat the broth with the clams why not make soup with it?  I've been doing this at least once per month for 20 years.  I live on the stuff._


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2008)

The broth is created by the clam meat not the shell.  Calcium carbonate is not a food ingredient.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2008)

There's an excellent reason why you've never seen seafood stock made from clam shells.  It's a totally worthless proposition.  What you'd basically end up with is, as others have mentioned, the equivalent of water simmered with rocks - but with a bit of salt, perhaps.

And DramaQueen - you're not reading for interpretation.  No one said the clam shells were bad for you, but there's a HUGE difference between enjoying clam broth made from steaming whole clams & boiling the empty clam shells thinking you'll end up with an enjoyable broth.  There is absolutely nothing to be gained from adding empty clam shells to anything.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 13, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> There's an excellent reason why you've never seen seafood stock made from clam shells. It's a totally worthless proposition. What you'd basically end up with is, as others have mentioned, the equivalent of water simmered with rocks - but with a bit of salt, perhaps.
> 
> And DramaQueen - you're not reading for interpretation. No one said the clam shells were bad for you, but there's a HUGE difference between enjoying clam broth made from steaming whole clams & boiling the empty clam shells thinking you'll end up with an enjoyable broth. There is absolutely nothing to be gained from adding empty clam shells to anything.


 
_Okay, I understand that you can't throw some clam shells into a pot of water and come up with broth.  I was referring to the liquid that the clams were cooked in - the liquid made with tomatoes, onion, herbs, etc.  I have read several time to add the clam shells back into the broth because the contain enough flavor to enhance the broth. Not necessarily to flavor it but enhance it.  Hey, I do what I'm told.   The same thing with shrimp shells.  Lots of flavor in shrimp shells even without the shrimps.   I think we've beaten this to death.  _


----------



## GB (Oct 13, 2008)

Shrimp shells have tons of flavor. Clam shells do not. It will not hurt anything to add clam shells, but it is not beneficial either. if you do it and enjoy doing it then there is no reason for you to stop.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 13, 2008)

I second that.  Comparing shrimp shells (as well as lobster & crayfish shells) to clam shells is an apples vs. oranges thing.  Totally different.

You can simmer up shrimp shells & end up with a fabulous stock.  Same can't be said for clam (or mussel, or scallop) shells.

But as GB said, if you enjoy doing it, knock yourself out - lol!!


----------

